# instacart dispute!!



## karan420 (Mar 24, 2020)

has anyone ever had a order cancelled by the customer/instacart itself after checking out? 

i had 10 bags of groceries with me and the order is cancelled and instacart tells me to return the groceries .


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

Most supermarkets currently won’t accept returns so you probably would up with free groceries is my guess!


----------



## karan420 (Mar 24, 2020)

here in canada most of them do accept returns. but i refused to return because there was already a big queue outside the store and this doesnt make sense to return the groceries if something like this happens even again because its not like 1 or 2 things , its like 50 - 60 things how do you expect me to return everything


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

What was the final outcome? Did you get paid? Did you get to keep any groceries? Did you end up having to return?


----------



## karan420 (Mar 24, 2020)

i got paid and the groceries too. because practically it doesnt make sense to return the groceries. i wouldeve returned if it wouldve been like a few items but 10 bags no way. they should come up with some better policy in case of cancellations


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

You'd be in line for the same amount of time it took them to rescan everything for the return too........and unpaid time at that.


----------

